# Trying to use plastisol transfers on 50/50 American Apparel shirts without burning



## gbrosapparel (Oct 8, 2014)

We just started using American Apparel 50/50 poly cotton blend shirt with plastisol transfers. The transfer looks great and washed nicely, but we can't get the press to stop burning the shirt, especially on blue. We have been trying every combination of temp/pressure/time and just can't seem to get it. AA shirts are fairly expensive and we cannot afford to waste too many more trying. Has anyone had luck with these shirts? I know there are a lot of threads on this subject, but most of them are 4-8 years old. Just wanted to find out if there are any updates or revelations in this area.

Thanks!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

What are your heat settings and time? We press on these shirts a lot and have never had issues with burning. In fact, even dye sublimating these at 400 degrees does not burn them (except white tees).


----------

